# Prolia using 96372 or 96401



## stuartlittle (Oct 8, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I have a PCP office the has the patient bring prolia for injection with a DX of 733.00.  I have been billing the 96372 for the administration.  A Oncoloy office told by doctor that we should be using 96401 for the administration.  I believe 96372 is correct because 96401 is chemotherapy administration: non-hormonal anti-neoplastic. 

Which one is correct? Please help


----------



## koatsj (Oct 9, 2013)

Check on the CMS website but I believe it does state you can use CPT 96401 for Prolia as it is used for treatment of cancer induced bone loss. Double check though


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 14, 2013)

I used 96372 for the Prolia injection.  I agree with the previous poster to check the medicare website, I believe there is an NCD on what CPT and ICD-9 codes to use for Prolia.


----------

